# turn off auto-stop - what could go wrong?



## mfrugetx (Apr 12, 2021)

seriously, what could go wrong if using method in this video -


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

That should be a well known trick by now.

Me. I bought a module. And drive my car in D.

The way cars were originally designed in 1885.


----------



## mfrugetx (Apr 12, 2021)

oh ok awesome


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

mfrugetx said:


> seriously, what could go wrong if using method in this video -


No issues. Put it in manual and bring it up to 6 (I think that is your highest gear) and drive like normal. after every shutdown, you need to do it again.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

What a hassle


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

JLL said:


> What a hassle


Why I got my 6 Speed......


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> The way cars were originally designed in 1885.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

D was invented in the beginning. With one gear.

Because no one wanted R only.

And now it looks like gears are going bye bye.


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

Haha... We 2019ers have a button right below the shifter.

But I rarely _want _to turn it off, so I'll trade you if you want.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Adam Hamel said:


> Haha... We 2019ers have a button right below the shifter.


Is that control button "sticky" in the sense that once you disable the auto-stop, it remains disabled even if you shut off and restart the car?


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

Barry Allen said:


> Is that control button "sticky" in the sense that once you disable the auto-stop, it remains disabled even if you shut off and restart the car?


No, you have to disable it every time you start the vehicle, but still better than not having it


----------

